# Crazy old timer's hack job?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Low voltage lighting controls were fairly common back in the 50s, 60s and into the 70s.

A 3-phase resi service is a rarity.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

aguywithfeet said:


> He has 24v rocker switches that run to relays in the attic that then run to the light bos in the ceiling. They are powered by a 120-24v transformer installed for each room. Seem like a lot of extra hardware to turn a light on.


The benefit is that you can have as many switches as you want and you can have master switches.

Check out this site if you need to make repairs.

http://www.touchplate.com/standardSupport.php


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

aguywithfeet said:


> I went to help a buddy fix a light in his dining room. His house was built in 1952 and has had an addition. It is one of the few florida house with a basement and it was built on a large ranch surround by industrial lots including a large juice plant.
> 
> I am curious if anyone has encountered these two things. He has no toggle switches. He has 24v rocker switches that run to relays in the attic that then run to the light bos in the ceiling. They are powered by a 120-24v transformer installed for each room. Seem like a lot of extra hardware to turn a light on.
> 
> ...


 
Those systems were awesome.Most of the time there was a master panel, so you could walk in the front door, and standing in that one location, turn on any light in the entire house. Pretty slick considering the era.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

GE still makes those relays. Google for GE RR-7


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Low voltage switching, not so unusual for the time. 

3-phase high leg service, pretty unusual, but considering that this house is in an industrial area... maybe not so much. Sure, it's still legal today, but I don't think any PoCo will serve a wee little ranch house with 3-phase today without you paying a pretty nice premium.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Many old hi end homes out here have 3 ph hi leg services from the 40's and 50's . They were mainly used for AC systems


----------

